# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Simple Box Plot Chart

## squiggler47

I was asked how to make a Box Plot chart, as the samples on the internet where complicated and had some issues!

I made this one using a couple of formulas and some conditional formatting, I thought  would share!

Note it only works in 2007/2010 since it uses multiple conditional formats!

I havent seen it done this way, but if anyone has let me know!

----------


## Audreusk

Simply select your information, tap the Box Plot Chart order on the Ribbon, set a couple of alternatives, and snap OK, and your Box Plot diagram is prepared. A couple of sections with recipes are included your exercise manual, to give the information to the container plotchart.

----------


## squiggler47

Not quite sure what your reply is trying to achieve, as of Excel 2013 there is no box plot chart in excel...

----------


## DerekBaker

Hello everybody, who wants to know more and discovering something new! I can't imagine contemporary human without knowing this inseparable part of our education. To my mind, instead visiting different courses and pay for it, better save your's own time by sign up to this site as a member. It's absolutely free! If you ready to know all the benefits of this site http://777spinslot.com/game-of-thrones, let's go! The functionality of this slot is both simple and intricate. Until you try, you won't understand how it's cool)

----------

